# African Ciclid Conditioner for WC



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Dear Shrimp Breeder,

I am planning to do a water change tomorrow with my tap water and ciclid conditioner. I have a bucket of tap water (12L) sitting right now and added ciclid conditioner. The TDS is at 180 to 190 after added the conditioner. Anyone have any experience with this conditioner, and with the amount I have added from 12 TDS to 180lish 190 TDS. Anyone has a clue what the gH will be approx at? 

The label saids 5ml per 10g, so my 3g bucket will hold less than 1 gH?

I will only use some of the water to do a 10% change and keep the rest for later on.

Looking forward to hear from you.


UPDATE: 
Coquitlam Tap water is around 7 to 7.4 pH with .5 to 1gH TDS 12.
I mixed with my bucket with RO to lower the pH alittle? And the gH was too high in the bucket and my tank. I tried to lower them to 5lish 6 I believe it could still too high overall I am not sure... from 8gH. I hope anyone has a better advice.

my bucket is now 5 but my tank is at 5lish gH. 
I will continue to observe them tonight and see how my shrimp doing hope they molt if they were in the middle of it.


----------

